# Anime conventions?



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

I just want to ask y'alls opinion on going to an anime convention as a furry


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

Anime cons are Anon territory so good luck with that. :]

edit: lol, "SkyNET Approved".  Nice hidden postrank.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 9, 2010)

I been to www.*a*-*kon*.com  before they don't really care if your Furry if want to dress up as one you can go as a Cosplayer.

Becareful its crazy.


----------



## Lunao (Feb 9, 2010)

I've seen fursuiters go to the ones I go to and they fit right in.  Also, Nekocon has many otaku/whatever wearing tails.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2010)

i might go to miscon sometime becuase it is very close


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been to two different anime cons and at each I found the furry crowd, and they seemed to fit in just fine, no hazing, no hate. 

IN FACT, last year at Animazement I saw a guy dressed as Anon and A guy dressed up in fursuit hugging the middle of the Artists Alleyway...  there were people clapping and I took a picture.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

i was wondering if i could meet furies at Katsucon, in Maryland.  THIS WEEKEND excited


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh that sounds fun ^_^


----------



## Bando (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm probably going to AX up in LA this year, I'm bound to see a few furries at that big of an event.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

Just an interesting fact

At katsucon, at 11:30 a "hardcore yaoi" viewing is on the schedule.  wtf


----------



## Lunao (Feb 9, 2010)

fyi at night they have 18+ panels at most cons and I think that hardcore yaoi panel has been at Nekocon and AMA though I haven't been to that panel.  The rave or cosplay is usually going on at that time.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

The only anime con that I've been to where there wasn't a furry was AnimeLand Tuscon and that con was more sexually energized then any furmeet I had gone too. Furries at anime cons is a natural thing. It really is only a problem when there is a religious nut/person who thinks the definition of a furry is somebody who has sex with animals on a regular occasion. I don't hang out with small minded people like that so I usually don't see any furry abuse but it is normal and fun when furries go to anime cons


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

Hate them. It's filled with annoying 16 year old kids screaming internet memes and generally poor cosplay.

Would I fursuit at one? Probably. Would I go to one again? Maybe if I have nothing else to do. Would I pay for admission to said con? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no. The dances don't play music I generally care for and I don't want to go to AMV or yaoi panels.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 9, 2010)

Animazement in NC likes Furries. Everyone begs for hugs and pictures. I've seen three or four fursuiters in the past. This year there could be as many as ten. ^^


----------



## Matt (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been to AnimeNext. There were a few suiters there. A few people went as Okami characters


----------



## Revy (Feb 9, 2010)

otakon is enjoyable soz yea


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest going AS a furry.
Not too smart, seeing as a lot of Anime freaks are disgusted with it.
It would still be entertaining, though. :3
Which con are you going to?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

I was in one and I am going to one in two weeks.
What is going there as a furry?
Probably nope, even though I would say cute on myself :3.
No.
All those cons are in my country though - they rule.
In the first one I missed the chance to meet all the anime portal I am in members.
Their moderator came with a flag.
I will come to that con with a flag.
It is called harucon.


In the one I was people asked for hugs, sold MANGA and more stuff like a pedobear keychain . There was a karaoke. There was a checkers game with cosplays. There was a maascarade ( Parody of things) and the walk on.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 11, 2010)

Well i know Hawaii has a Anime con called Kawaii Kon.going to be there wearing my fox tail. =^-^=


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> I wouldn't suggest going AS a furry.
> Not too smart, seeing as a lot of Anime freaks are disgusted with it.
> It would still be entertaining, though. :3
> Which con are you going to?


Katsucon in Maryland, and we like to be called otaku... apparently.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been to Ohayocon two years in a row now and I saw at least one fursuiter last year. This year I saw around 5 in person and 12 through internet pictures. While there are some who gawk behind the fursuiters backs with their friends, I haven't seen an instance where they were confronted directly. Everyone seems to behave and leave well enough alone even if some are intolerant.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, all the animie cons I've been to, the majority of people were in cosplay anyway, but as their fave anamie character. I'd say you'd fit right in really, espicinally if you make that extra effort to go as a anthro anamie character.

Edit; oh, and GoldenJackal; I love your avatar!


----------



## Arikla (Feb 12, 2010)

Nakamacon is starting up this year in Madison,WI and it is anime, anthro and steampunk... so a mix of things


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Most Anime Conventions are fine with furries, except for Otakon. Otakon is /b/tard central.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 12, 2010)

I've attended Otakon, one of the bigger anime cons on the east coast, for the past four years and have seen a few fursuiters here and there.  There's nothing wrong with it, but don't expect to NOT run into a few "Yiff in Hell Furfag" 'ers.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 12, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I've attended Otakon, one of the bigger anime cons on the east coast, for the past four years and have seen a few fursuiters here and there.  There's nothing wrong with it, but don't expect to NOT run into a few "Yiff in Hell Furfag" 'ers.



Of course though if i run into /b/tards then i'll probably rickroll them.

We're no strangers to love,you know the rules and so do i.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I've attended Otakon, one of the bigger anime cons on the east coast, for the past four years and have seen a few fursuiters here and there.  There's nothing wrong with it, but don't expect to NOT run into a few "Yiff in Hell Furfag" 'ers.



That happened to my friend last year.

And I'm attending Otakon this year, hopefully i can make a fur suit by then.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> That happened to my friend last year.
> 
> And I'm attending Otakon this year, hopefully i can make a fur suit by then.


 your going to Otakon too?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm starting to get like the other furries from my country that lurked here.
I HATE THIS.
I want to enjoy my conventions, but I can't without furries to... spice things up. Spice.
Naughty.

At least I will massive ranru, RR, the game and airmoto everybody. There were no furries to love.. in the last con so I will check this one.
Yes, anime cons hurt.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd go as a fevered, sweaty man with a con badge (of a bat with a possum on his head) tucked away in his butthole, if that's what you're asking me.


----------



## Yringer (Feb 26, 2010)

At anime expo zero core was there and he fit right in plus a fourth all anime charters are furries so i say yes.  Plus alot of tails get sold there and fury art.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 2, 2010)

You're generally safe at a convention, it's outside where there could be trouble. The bigger your suit, the more likely you'll be to be on the receiving end of harassment from anybody, not just /b/tards.


----------



## epeppin (Mar 3, 2010)

i didnt read any of the other peoples responses but I am going to Anime Milwaukee "as a furry" I will be working at a table for my Anime/steampunk/furry con Nakamacon ( see http://www.nakamacon.com for more info or note me!) 

Seeing as how furry started at a anime convention didn't it? Its not gunna be like people will attack you, well...maybe, but i think its general safe to be Furry at an Anime con, and I am assuming your talking about fursuiting


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 13, 2010)

epeppin said:


> i didnt read any of the other peoples responses but I am going to Anime Milwaukee "as a furry" I will be working at a table for my Anime/steampunk/furry con Nakamacon ( see http://www.nakamacon.com for more info or note me!)
> 
> Seeing as how furry started at a anime convention didn't it? Its not gunna be like people will attack you, well...maybe, but i think its general safe to be Furry at an Anime con, and I am assuming your talking about fursuiting



I was just there and when I went past the booth someone looked at me and said there were too many Nekos there. I need some money for a fursuit...


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

I was planning on going to one this year..never been to one..


----------



## Vintage (Mar 14, 2010)

i tend not to go to these since there are people there who threaten to kick you if you say you don't like anime (and are completely serious about it).

i went to one in my local area with my sister and i wore my red panda tail and matching gloves. one guy actually asked where i got them from (so that's one referral for lacy, i guess) and the word 'furry' was mentioned once or twice, but that's about all. strangely, the girls seem to be more open about pointing it out; in mixed company the girls pointed it out and i was like 'sure' and the couple of neckbeardos among them just kept their mouths shut (wah-wah)

there was this one guy who got up to the stage and started telling awful stream-of-consciousness stories about how hard it is to be a middle class anime nerd during the nerdjam or whatever it was and i wanted to hit him, wrest the mic from his unconscious hands and start deadpanning zach galifianakis jokes. ugh.


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm planning on going to Nekocon this year for three reasons
1. my friends go there.
2. it's in my city (Hampton, VA)
3. I can't afford to go to Anthrocon, or any out of city con.


----------



## scrumpet (Mar 15, 2010)

I do it all the time :|


----------



## Ryshili (Mar 16, 2010)

I go to Fanime, Yaoi-con, Cherry Blossom Festival and pop my head up about every anime-related thing here in the SF Bay Area. (and go to FC)


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

well

metrocon im goin as a troll or maybe the spy maybe ill get a fursuit and go as a wolf im not sure yet


----------



## Kingman (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll be at momocon at Georgia Tech this weekend. I'll probably get more grief for my Carolina Panthers jersey then my ears and tail.


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 18, 2010)

I might be going to the local AVCon in my feet and tail, if it's ready ^_^


----------



## Op_Turk (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been to _Tokyo in Tulsa_ a few times. It's awesome there! Heheh. They weren't so hostile towards my furryness but I dunno. Hope to see some furs headed down this way for TnT this year! Seeya there!! :grin:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

im going to an anime con with my GF, one of her friends (another girl), and one of my friends!     my GF is Taokaka (kitty person )  her friend is jigglypuff, im Light Yagami, and my friend is L.  me and him are gunna be handcuffed togethter for the day!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm actually going to be at Con-Nichiwa in Tucson AZ if anybody wants to talk to me. I'm also going to be at the Phoenix ComiCon running a Whose Line is it Anime panel. It is okay for furries to like anime and for otakus to like furries.


----------



## moojlet (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm going to anime boston :3


----------



## Itsuya (Mar 23, 2010)

I just went to MegaCon in Orlando and people there LOVE fursuiters lol 
Mega isn't fully an anime con though. It's an anime/video game/sci-fi combo but still.
9 out of 10 people said things like yay furries and gave hugs. I did get a few yiff in hell comments but thats when you just say I WILL KTHNX and walk away.


----------



## luna husky (Mar 24, 2010)

i see them at anime boston and they fit in well don't see why not.


----------



## Voltemand (Mar 24, 2010)

I've seen it happen


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 24, 2010)

lol no matter what i go as its gonna b relating to furry

im either gonna go as a tf2 spy and wear a tail with the suit

or try to make a fursuit as an angelic tigerwolf lol


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

@OP: Stay away from my anime conventions.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Going to Kitacon in Northampton, England this weekend.

Not going as a furry, since I'm not a furry.

My cosplay will be Starling from Storm Hawks, I ship her with a scalie character (Repton) in the show though, sadly my commissioned plushie of Repton wasn't ready


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 24, 2010)

if your not a furry then why are u here???

i dun geddit is all


----------



## Th0r (Mar 25, 2010)

going to fanime, not as a furry, but as edward elric


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your going to Otakon too?



Yeah, going all three days. Hbu?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 5, 2010)

I attend anime cons regularly, not as a furry. but furries are usually pretty well accepted there....LOTS of hugs and pictures and stuff.


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

otakon was awesome last year.


----------



## blackjack94 (Apr 8, 2010)

I went to animazement I from what I saw no one was bugging furries, even outside of the convention center. I got pictures with quite a few of them.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Would anybody want to go to my after dark "Whose Line is it Anime?" panel at Phoenix ComiCon?


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 28, 2010)

I went as a Cats character and I had alot of people wanted pictures with me. That was at Anime Expo. I'd say go for it.


----------

